# island hopping again.



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Getting ready to see a few more islands..........may take a quickie to palawan this time and romblon on way to leyte....


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Getting ready to see a few more islands..........may take a quickie to palawan this time and romblon on way to leyte....


Which ones have you already visited?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Which ones have you already visited?


Cebu,,Mindanao,mindoro,luzon,camiguin


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Camiguin is beautifulmyou might want to try siquijor,bohol,guimaras,theres some great islands off palawan and I always like spending time on samal a very short boat ride from davao,enjoy your trip.


----------

